# JAVA 8, JAVAFX und Eclipse – muss Eclipse extra eingerichtet werden?



## I.E. (13. Mrz 2017)

Hallo, 

ich will auf JAVAFX umsteigen. Ich habe bislang mit Versionen von JAVA und Eclipse programmiert, die noch von 2012 oder früher stammen. Neulich habe ich mir JAVA 8 runtergeladen. Und meines Wissens hat JAVA 8 bereits JAVAFX mit am Start.

Ich habe vor – die jetzige JAVA-Version zu deinstallieren, stattdessen JAVA 8 zu installieren, und dann eventuell die damalige Version von Eclipse zu verwenden. Kann sein, dass ich auch irgendwo die neueste Version von Eclipse haben.


Jedenfalls – werde ich nach der Installation gleich loslegen können? Oder muss ich JAVAFX irgendwie mit Eclipse verknüpfen, und irgendwas runterladen und irgendwas anmelden und solche Sachen? 



Danke!


----------



## Thallius (13. Mrz 2017)

Nein du kannst einfach loslegen


----------



## dzim (13. Mrz 2017)

Es empfiehlt sich aber, das Plugin "e(fx)clipse" zu installieren. Entweder über den Marketplace, oder über "Install New Software...".
Wie bei anderen IDEs kannst du dann FXMLs mit Content-Assist ändern und in einem Preview-Fenster anzeigen lassen (wird bei jedem Speichern aktualisiert).

Achtung: Wenn du unter Linux unterwegs sein solltest, musst du Eclipse so konfigurieren, dass es GTK2 nutzt. Sonst gibt es einen Crash, da JavaFX unter Linux bei Fenstern (noch) auf GTK2 anstatt GTK3 setzt.


----------



## I.E. (13. Mrz 2017)

Ist dieser Plugin direkt im Paket mitenthalten? Oder muss ich ihn mir extra runterladen? 
Und - ist er nur eine Empfehlung, oder eher ein Muss? 
Brauche ich für seine Installation einen Internetanschluss? 

Danke für die Antworten


----------



## dzim (13. Mrz 2017)

Nein. Nicht enthalten, es sei denn du lädst von vornherein eine efxclipse-Version von Eclipse herunter. Gibt es, musst du aber Mal Google fragen.
Dementsprechend musst du es innerhalb von Eclipse durch dessen Mechanismen installieren/herunterladen lassen.
Ich würde es als dringende Empfehlung bezeichnen. ;-)
Ja, Internet ist sinnvoll. Ist es aber generell beim Programmieren...


----------



## I.E. (14. Mrz 2017)

Ich habe mehrere Eclipse-Versionen am Start.

Internet-Notwendigkeit - war, wie gesagt, auf den Installationsvorgang bezogen. Heute habe ich versucht JAVA 8 zu installieren, und bekam die Mitteilung, dass man dafür eine Internet-Verbindung braucht. Für die Installation selbst. 

Ist es auch möglich JAVA 8 auf einem online-Computer zu installieren, und das Ergebnis über einen USB-Stick auf einen anderen Rechner zu übertragen, ohne dass man es dort wieder neuinstallieren muss?


----------



## dzim (14. Mrz 2017)

Die jre braucht, glaube ich, Internet. Aber das ist, was du brauchst, ist imho komplett. Absitzen gibt es auch eine Zip, die alles drin hat und die man Kopieren kann. Eclipse kannst du ein Mal mit Internet fertig stellen und danach auf das Zielsystem Kopieren. Aber nur, wenn es das selbe Betriebssystem ist.
Aber dieser Vorgang ist eher ungewöhnlich. Warum machst du es so kompliziert?


----------



## I.E. (14. Mrz 2017)

"Absitzen gibt es auch eine Zip...". 

Was ist mit Absitzen gemeint? 

Jedenfalls habe ich kein Internet zuhause. Ich habe mal einige Dateien runtergeladen auf einem online-Rechner, unter anderem auch mehrere Eclipse-Versionen und eben auch JAVA 8. Und jetzt denke ich mir JAVA 8 anderswo zu installieren und die Kopie zu mir mitzunehmen. Ich wollte eben wissen, ob das so funktionieren würde.


----------



## SeriousD0nkey (14. Mrz 2017)

eclipse müsste portable sein, zumindest wenn es als einfache zip oder tar.gz downloadest. Also müsstest du es mit auf ein Zielsystem übernehmen können nach dem einrichten. Arbeitest du mit Windows? Unter Linux habe ich meine JRE sowie JDK in einem eigenen Ordner ohne es direkt ins System installieren zu müssen (musst nur evtl. die JAVA_HOME Umgebungsvariable setzen). Aber ob das so unter Windows auch geht kann ich nicht sagen.


----------



## dzim (14. Mrz 2017)

Tipphilfe auf dem Telefon... :-( soll ansonsten heißen...


----------

